# Up and running again.



## SeedSister (May 25, 2003)

I had posted a couple of weeks ago that I was looking to get back into a home based business and listed some of the ones I had tried before with no luck. The only one I ever made any real money at was Ameriplan and when I moved back home to Texas from NC I gave my business to my uplink. 

Well, yesterday I got a call from my dear friend and former uplink, Terri. She was wondering why I was marketing my business again. After four years of me being gone, she was getting new business all in my name...tons of it! 

A little investigation found that my dear Ex had been reprinting and redistributing a tourism mag that he and I had put together back in 2003. In it was my Ameriplan ad. 

Well, my uplink got me back in and my business is up and running. Now that I am in Texas where there are a flux of providers for the plan, I will do very well. 

I appreciate ya'lls support in this. If you know of anyone that needs a good monthly Medical plan or Dental plan that includes Vision, Prescription and Chiropractic coverage as well, let me know. Also, if you are interested in making some dough on the side marketing this plan, I can help as well. They are running a special this month that gets you started in the business for only $25.

God Bless!


----------

